# Do You Have Other Pets?



## dlambertz (Nov 13, 2005)

i am assuming most of us are here because we have or plan on having a chihuahua in our lives. do you have other pets also or just the chi's?
we share our home with zoey who is 6 months old, mia a 6 month old afghan hound, bambi a 10 month old wheaten terrier and lily a 5yr old standard poodle. we also have to bettas .. whodat and goober. outside of the home we have a clydesdale, vickie, my son and granddaughter ride. my own horse tag, a palomino quarter horse and my daughter's bay overo paint, sport.
madison is joining 4-h this year and has plans to show sport and her two dogs, zoey and mia  
if this thread is a repeat i am sorry  added pictures to a post further down of the horses


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Besides Carl, my chi/pom I have the following:
Leopard Gecko, "Echo" 
Leopard Gecko, "Clem[entine]"
Hamster, "Emma"
and also 3 rats- Aggie, Fiona, and Daisy. I rescued Aggie from my brother's roommate who had her in a cage the size of a shoebox, on cedar bedding, eating a bird seed mix, and rarely taking her out of her cage. She was depressed when I first got her and now she is sooo friendly and loves to ride on my shoulder or sleep in the hood of my sweatshirt. I got Daisy and Fiona after learning that rats need the company of other rats.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

you sure know how to make a girl jealous! youre pretty much living my dream!  i bet you have so much fun with all of your pets. i would love to see a picture of your afghan. i think they are soo pretty and unique.


----------



## Bri (Feb 1, 2005)

We have:
4 chis, will only have 3 in a few weeks though
a beagle
and a cat


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

I've got some other furkids 

*I suppose you could say that D' Artagnan is more of an uncle lol. He's my grandparents dog, but he was mine when I lived here and I take care of his vet appts. and stuff. He's a purebred Samoyed that wondered into our yard when I was about 11-13. He's awsome! But, he's also really old..about 17 I guess.*










*Then living with me I have The General Lee. He's actually going home with my brother as soon as he gets moved out on his own. I had his brother too, but he went to a REALLY nice lady that came into where I work one day while I was telling someone about them. He's a pretty kitty. I just call him Lee or General. He's a booger lol.*










We also have a cockateel named Jordan whom is also my brothers bird. He's the DEVIL he is sooooo mean to everyone but my brother and my grandpa. It's ridiculous!


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

we have:

rocky our chi

wiggity my cat whos almost 3 years old heres a pic:










and our bearded dragon named merlin heres a pic of him:


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

We have our two Chi's & a Cocker Spaniel. He's a pain in the butt but we love him!  

Hey Rocky... Merlin is so cool! 8) My fiancee would LOVE him.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

My fiancee and I have a Mali Uromastyx and a betta


----------



## Little G (Oct 16, 2005)

I have 4 goldfish named fish 1, fish 2, goldie and mold.
I also have a rabbit named Mason who lives with my bf, hes more his rabbit than mine, though he started out as a foster that never found a home and became our perfect little bunny boy.
and my moms dog who is the "family" dog though I don't live with her is a year old Havanese boy named Oliver.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

I forgot to add that my parents have a Bloodhound & Rhodesian Ridgeback that I consider mine. We've had them since they were puppies but I moved out 2.5 years ago. I go over there all the time and get kisses & play ball with my buddy, Crosseyed Gus the Bloodhound!


----------



## kitty (Dec 29, 2005)

I want a chi , but have 2 cats both females Storm and Chyenne(chy) and my in laws have 3 Wolf mix dogs Tundra(mom),Panda Bear,Gizmo who are her pups, they are mainly in the back yard but i like to play with them and we all take them for walks on farm properity. sorry dont have any pics but storm is who ya see when I post


----------



## fidipepi (Jan 22, 2006)

We have 4 chis, one cat and two greek turtels.
The turtles sleep through the winter and probably wake up in march.
I can not imagine life without my pets  
__________________________________________
mommy of Gismo, Fips, Pepi and Ursel


----------



## dlambertz (Nov 13, 2005)

i love my cheese said:


> you sure know how to make a girl jealous! youre pretty much living my dream!  i bet you have so much fun with all of your pets. i would love to see a picture of your afghan. i think they are soo pretty and unique.


hi katie
thank you. the afghan is still a pup (in my sig) but is in her ugly stage right now... i will make sure you get a great picture of her when we get her in full coat


----------



## SkyDreamer777 (Jan 6, 2006)

Besides Sara I have three other babies
Corey








Copper








Abby








and of coarse Sara


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

lolzz we just have Max and 2 Netherland Dwarf Bunnies  (Max Hates Them :lol: lol)


but.. i think my brother is getting a hamster next week :lol: (lol we have about 10 hamsters buried in the back garden :lol


and very very soon we are getting another Chi  (iv been looking for over 6 months now though )


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis (Dec 23, 2005)

We have Goldrush BlackJack and Twain, the schipperkes  We *thought* we were a schip only family til we met Elvis. Both my husband's and my first dogs were chi's and Elvis was so freakin' cute and sweet. He was Jacks 7 year bday present and my daughter's 14 year old bday present


----------



## dlambertz (Nov 13, 2005)

well, i love hearing and seeing everyone's pictures  so here are my pets if i can get them posted... i usually have trouble with attachments:


----------



## dlambertz (Nov 13, 2005)

here is another picture of madison and sport  also one that shows mia off a little better ... i couldn't get the pictures to attach on the other post.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I've got my two boys that are in my siggy. Then I have two cats, one female, one male. I also have 5 goldfish and then 2 mice. 

All of your furbabies are so cute!!


----------



## Arah (Nov 15, 2005)

I have 2 other dogs, outside.....they will be staying with my parents and only Milo will move out with me. I have a Rotweiler and a Cocker spaniel. 
I would like to get a cat when I move, but I don't know how Milo would act with one!!! How is everyone elses chi with cats?


----------



## dlambertz (Nov 13, 2005)

kari, thank you! 
arah,
my daughter's little zoey had to go to the er after she was attacked by her first encounter with a cat. she was outside going potty and the cat came out of nowhere...she is now litterbox trained. i am sure if you got a kitten it would probably adjust. not being a cat lover (i don't mind other peoples just never wanted to have one of my own) zoey is not having to find out what it is like to live with a cat.


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

Right now its just Tucker (9mos) and two lovebirds (Cheyenne and Lucky). I intend to get one more long hair chihuahua sometime in the next 6mos. 

As I was growing up I was raised with quarterhorses (barrel racing, cattlepenning--now called team penning, cutting, and general ranch play). My most recent "horse" was a miniature. I trained (obstacle and to cart) and showed him for aboug 5years before selling him to a beginner who loves him to death! I have had many many cats but my son is allergic and since he's still at home (senior in HS) cats are a no... 

I'd love to have a housefull. I am also auntie to some wonderful doggies.. including Buddy and Sydnee (golden retrievers.. ) though they live in another home I am with them more than half the week.


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

I have 2 cats 1 - russian blue x chinchilla 
1- burmese x moggy !!  

1 rabbit
3 fish
2 other dogs 1- mini schnauzer
1-german wirehaired pointer
2 horses
and of corse T Y S O N  :wave:


----------



## tuckasocki (Jan 14, 2006)

here is my fur family...










jack is almost 6 and the cats are olivia (who i brought back from japan with me) 8, zeus almost 5 and sydney almost a year


----------



## lalaNlucky (Jan 10, 2006)

in my home i have my 2 chis, 2 cats, and my shiba inu.

& the boyfriends we have the 2 chis (they go back & forth) and our parrot


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

OH HAVE TO JOIN IN ON THIS ONE !!!here is my crew 
*
Kayko is 1 half year old silky terrier (boy)* *Brownie is my 3 year old yorkshire terrier (yorkie)(BOY)*


*
i have 3 cats and my 3 year old guniea pig cinnamini *

*top left friskie 18 years old right black cat babie 17 years old 
bottom candie 7 years old*


----------



## flyingbarkers (Jan 17, 2006)

I have 2 chis, 3 outdoor cats(Murray, Alien, and Princess), a corn snake(Merlin) and an cockatoo(Molly)


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

here goes:
min personally:
Chis, (dodger and vixie)
10gal tropical freshwater aquarium with 5 small tiger barbs, a male guppy, 4 glowlight tetras, 1 harlequin rasbora, 3 cory cat fish, 1 male betta (Bluie)(eventually i want a HUGE tropical feshwater for them and get lots more)
1 goldfish (freckles)
1 red crowntailed betta male, (Kai)

then in the house also:

cockerspaniel (charlie)
small (evil) tabby cat, (pippin, aka, pusspuss aka CAAAT!!!!)
1 cinamon female cockateil (birdy) Currently looking for new home due to cats insceant trying to eat her!
another 10gal freshwater tropical tank with 3 giant danios, 5 serpae tetras, 1 lemon tetra, 3 zebra danio, 1 red tailed shark and 1 cory cat. 
a purple and red crowntailed betta male (fishy fishy) (in sisters room)
a leopard gecko, (draco) (sisters)
1 blue hooded dumbo rat (alice) whome passed away this morning  (my sisters other pet)

never a dull moment in our house!


----------



## beth (Mar 31, 2005)

We have 2 chi's, Smidgen and Chassis. A Jack Russell, Peanut. A mini Donkey, Boo Boo. and a half Arabian half Quarter Pinto mare, Classy. Oh yea a betta fish too, Mr. Peabody....


----------



## beth (Mar 31, 2005)

We have 2 chi's, Smidgen and Chassis. A Jack Russell, Peanut. A mini Donkey, Boo Boo. and a half Arabian half Quarter Pinto mare, Classy. Oh yea a betta fish too, Mr. Peabody....


----------



## beth (Mar 31, 2005)

We have 2 chi's, Smidgen and Chassis. A Jack Russell, Peanut. A mini Donkey, Boo Boo. and a half Arabian half Quarter Pinto mare, Classy. Oh yea a betta fish too, Mr. Peabody....


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

chihuahua lover said:


> Hey Rocky... Merlin is so cool! 8) My fiancee would LOVE him.


thanks hes my bf but i take care of him hes a neat pet just kinda lays around doesnt bite and is really nice! we got him at this reptile show he cost a lot more than the normal price b/c hes got the sunfire colors!


----------



## kenya (Dec 19, 2005)

Here is the rest of my family.

Daezie and Maya









Luna









the chis









sorry the pictures come out too big! :?:


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

I have 26 hermit crabs- 1 Betta fish - 1 snail   
the crabs come and go :?


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

I'm reposting so I can add pics  

Besides Carl the chi/pom:









There's Emma my Syrian hamster:









Echo the Leopard gecko (he's 3) He's a cranky boy. He chirps unhappily if I try to pick him up.









Clem[entine] the Leopard gecko (she's 2) It's very strange because she LOVES being held. If I take the lid off her cage to throw in food or whatever, she always tries to climb up my arm. And she's content just sitting on my lap while I watch TV. She's fallen asleep before on my lap.









And the rats:
Aggie (the friendliest rat in the world)









Daisy (her eyes are actually a dark ruby- they look black except for when I use the flash on my camera)









Fiona









And here's my old dog. She died almost 3 years ago!  She was a rottweiler mix.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

I ♥ your leopard Gecko's. Too cool! 8)


----------



## dlambertz (Nov 13, 2005)

KB said:


> the crabs come and go :?


omg!!! i laughed so hard :lol:


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Your family is so cute, Scout


----------



## dlambertz (Nov 13, 2005)

scout,
thanks for reposting i love seeing everyone's pictures...thanks for sharing.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

dlambertz said:


> KB said:
> 
> 
> > the crabs come and go :?
> ...


I am talking about dying........  what is funny? I cant figure out a funny in that :wink:


----------



## kitty (Dec 29, 2005)

sorry to hear bout the Crabs.. I was wondering bout them tho cause my husband's friend's girlfriend just got 1 for x-mas, are they high maintence? I know she keeps it warm,has special crab food and another larger shell for when it needs to switch because they grow but other than that is there alot of work with them?


----------



## dlambertz (Nov 13, 2005)

i am thrilled at seeing everyone's extended family members.  thank you all for sharing them with me...


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

This is Harley's "big" sister Savannah (Sassy's Too Hot To Trot). She's a yellow Labrador.


----------



## Helen (May 7, 2005)

In addition to the two chis, we have:

a lab mix
2 cats
a Quaker parrot
3 hedgehogs
8 (soon to be 10) sugar gliders

and soon we're adding either a tree frog or anoles, and might possibly get 2 chinchillas from a friend that can't keep them anymore.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

kitty said:


> sorry to hear bout the Crabs.. I was wondering bout them tho cause my husband's friend's girlfriend just got 1 for x-mas, are they high maintence? I know she keeps it warm,has special crab food and another larger shell for when it needs to switch because they grow but other than that is there alot of work with them?


high maintenance is an understatement........you have to expect deaths.....if some die I get more. I wanna be like the people that have their crabs like 25 yrs. But yes they require ALOT of work and $$ initally. They are very cool. 8)


----------



## dlambertz (Nov 13, 2005)

quote]high maintenance is an understatement........you have to expect deaths.....if some die I get more. I wanna be like the people that have their crabs like 25 yrs. But yes they require ALOT of work and $$ initally. They are very cool. 8)[/quote]

can a crab live that long? i have a great nephew who bought one (he is 6) saved his money and bought all they thought it would take to survive...it only lived a very short time and rylee was heart broken...

i, too am sorry for the loss of your crabs...


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

dlambertz said:


> quote]high maintenance is an understatement........you have to expect deaths.....if some die I get more. I wanna be like the people that have their crabs like 25 yrs. But yes they require ALOT of work and $$ initally. They are very cool. 8)


can a crab live that long? i have a great nephew who bought one (he is 6) saved his money and bought all they thought it would take to survive...it only lived a very short time and rylee was heart broken...

i, too am sorry for the loss of your crabs...[/quote]*Thanks - first you have to hope they havent been "held" in bad conditions somewhere causing irreversible damage.......then they need a warm home. A glass tank and glass lid.......then you have to heat it 75-80 (costly)and it has to be HUMID 75-80% constant- then they need both dechlorinated fresh water and dechlor Ocean based salt water...........then you get into diet (long). Tap water causes blisters to form on their gills - suffocating them........that is just starter info. I had no idea when I went to VA I saw them and decided "hey I havent had a hermit crab in awhile" so that led me to the Internet where there are forums (like this) dedicated to their care and I was shocked :shock: at what was involved.............and then the more involved I got to care for them....the more money I spent - the more crabs I got   my oldest crab is 7 mos old.........I hope the ones I have hang on. I recently had some deaths. It stinks cause you go to all this care for them and then BAM they die  without any real reason. I have had over 20 molts which is cool 8) 

So yes they can live that long but the average person (like I was) just doesnt realize what it takes to keep em going.  

Here you can visit my hermie gallery if you would like to
http://photobucket.com/albums/a96/Herm-EZ/*


----------



## dlambertz (Nov 13, 2005)

i will definitley tell his mom to do a lot of research before ever buying another one... i hate to think of them suffocating  so very sad.
thank you so much for all the info...


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

I have a blue lobster named Bluey who lives with Tiffany, a beta fish.
And I have 4 mice named Tessa, Macy, Paris, and Ruthie.

I also have a cat who lives with my Ma named Sugar.


----------



## dlambertz (Nov 13, 2005)

i would love to see a blue lobster...never even knew they existed... an inlander you know


----------



## Little G (Oct 16, 2005)

a blue lobster is actually just a name for a type of crayfish.
or crawdads, whatever they're called.
their freshwater hence the ability to live with a Betta..though I wouldn't be surprised if betta became lunch one day, crayfish are notorious for eating their tank mates.


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

Little G said:


> a blue lobster is actually just a name for a type of crayfish.
> or crawdads, whatever they're called.
> their freshwater hence the ability to live with a Betta..though I wouldn't be surprised if betta became lunch one day, crayfish are notorious for eating their tank mates.


He and the beta have coexisted for a while now. He has eaten a lot of my previous tankmates when I had freshwater livebearers, but usually only the smaller ones. Bluey is pretty lazy and he is well-fed with shrimp pellets so I think the temptation to eat my fish isn't so strong. And if he did eat her, I am prepared for that possibility, but thanks!

I love him a lot, and here is a pic for ya, even though its a little blurry!


----------



## dlambertz (Nov 13, 2005)

tareg
thanks for the photo... he is prettier than the crawdads my grandpa used to seine out of the creek


----------



## 2484 (Nov 3, 2005)

hey i have TWO afghan hounds! they are GORGEOUS! and of course my little shrimpy chi!! :wink:


----------



## dlambertz (Nov 13, 2005)

oh mia is our first and what a charmer! she was so easy to housebreak...and the only dog we have that whines or barks at the door to go out. i would love to see pictures of your affies. my 9yr old is going to show mia in 4-h.


----------



## Little G (Oct 16, 2005)

heheh what a cute picture of your little blue man, makes me think of an angry old man yelling at you to go away.
yeah he for sure won't eat your fishies if hes well fed, though not surprised to hear about the livebearer snacks. 
I like crustaceans, they're just so neat.


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

Little G said:


> heheh what a cute picture of your little blue man, makes me think of an angry old man yelling at you to go away.
> yeah he for sure won't eat your fishies if hes well fed, though not surprised to hear about the livebearer snacks.
> I like crustaceans, they're just so neat.


thanks! I am quite partial to him. I have had him since June.


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

dlambertz said:


> oh mia is our first and what a charmer! she was so easy to housebreak...and the only dog we have that whines or barks at the door to go out. i would love to see pictures of your affies. my 9yr old is going to show mia in 4-h.


I think they are beautiful and Mia definiately fits that category!


----------



## Kara (Dec 16, 2005)

I have Rio (Chi), Hunter (Chocolate Lab 2.5), and 4 cats Tiger and Eeyore (8), Cinder and Ember (3.5). I plan on adding more when I get into a bigger house with a bigger yard.


----------



## Skoochi (Feb 9, 2006)

We have:

Socket, 10 yr old, female, Pharaoh Hound
Coal, 6 mth old, male, Black Labrador Retriever
Ash, 6 mth old, male , Black Labrador Retriever
CJ, 6 yr old, female, Quaker Parrot
Bandit, 5 yr old, male, Senegal Parrot
Smokey, 2 yr old, female, Senegal Parrot

And soon to be....Hannah Bella, right now 2 weeks old, female, Chihuahua

As soon as we have finished clearing the last quarter acre of property, we will be adopting a horse and some Alpacas.


----------



## newf (Jan 28, 2006)

In addition to Chuwee the chi, we have Zip the australian shepherd, four chinchillas, four love birds, and an aquarium of fish.

I also had Dexter my yellow lab. Sadly we lost him to cancer last year. He was sixteen years old. I miss him terribly.


----------



## newf (Jan 28, 2006)

Here is one more of the chins.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Hey, are you on the forum chins-n-quills.com ? I used to have chinchillas as well


----------



## newf (Jan 28, 2006)

Yes I am!  I love that forum as well. I learned so much from that place. And the people that I chatted to were very nice. You don't have your chins anymore?


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

omg, I love chins!!!!!!!!


----------



## ddansik (Dec 26, 2005)

I have the the chi's Taco & Nina I have a 3yr old ragdoll cat a 4yr old black brindle Pit a 8 month old white and blue brindle pit a snowflake eel a jeweled caribiain eel and last but not least Java the chinchilla


----------

